# Of these three, which is best?



## jowensphoto (Mar 29, 2013)

I recently purchased 3 Minolta slr cameras. I don't plan on keeping all three, and will test all of the out once received, but wondering which one is "best"?

maxxum 7000i
3xi
5xi


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 29, 2013)

I've used the 7000i  but not the others.  I can say based on my usage that I liked the 7K alot, it really is very similar to using a dslr...I picked it up and within minutes was familiar enough to shoot with it full manual and was very easy to acclimate to.  

I would have bought it but I am holding out for a good Canon to come through the shop to pickup so I can use my current glass with, so I passed on it.  But I did like it a lot.


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 29, 2013)

also the 7Ki metered very well....I did not have to adjust much, some of the prints were a tad underexposed when I developed them, so I'd say the one I had was maybe a third stop under or so...


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 29, 2013)

The 7000i is the older of the three.
The 5xi is better than a 3xi.

I personally like the design of the 7000i ... though not sure how much better/faster AF you will get with the 5xi.


----------



## jowensphoto (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks. The info I was able to find seem to fit with the 5xi being better. Ill probably sell the 3xi, maybe the 7000i too. Waiting until I actually get to test before deciding


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 1, 2013)

Ill trade you a Canon eos rebel for that 7000. Kind of surpised you didnt get an EOS anyway. These would all be garbage to you unless they came with a bunch of dope lenses where as a EOS you could use you newer canon lenses. 

Seriously, let me know if your interested.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 3, 2013)

Joe - I just saw this. Damn... I did buy a lens for it, and it's OK, but the quality does seem to be lacking compared to the Canon lenses I have. 

Do you know what mount the Rebel EOS accepts? I have one EF-S and three EF.


----------



## KmH (May 3, 2013)

A Rebel EOS film camera will accept EF mount Canon lenses.

The EF-S (introduced in 2003) mount only works on crop sensor Canon cameras. On full frame film and DSLR cameras the rear of an EF-S lens would interfere with main mirror movement if it could be mounted.


----------



## amolitor (May 3, 2013)

I think the 7000i was a "prosumer" thing, and the other two are more recent "consumer" things. I had a 5000i, and it was awful nice.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 3, 2013)

I've heard great things about the 5000i! I love the "feel" of the 7000i; it's pretty sturdy, and the "click!" is really nice


----------

